# Autosmart Highstyle



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone tested this product?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes and i was not impressed but Trim Wizard was good.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes , I like it , Less is more though

In saying that I found a bottle of Meg's endurance in the back of my garage and I have been using that for the last few tyre shines , And tbh I forgot how good it really was 

I will be back on the highstyle when it's gone though as I have 5 litres of it


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I love high style by far best tyre dressing I've used


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

It's my go to tyre dressing. Less is more though - I tend to brush on, give it 5 mins then go over it and remove any excess with a paper towel. Gives nice finish and stops any fling


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been using it for quite a while now and love it. That reminds me will need to get some more soon as starting to run low


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure that is a good product like the others of Autosmart..I m also sure that opinions will be different especially on tyre dressings


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Very very good and rather long lasting! I do find less is more as it flings quite a lot. To stop this I apply and then wipe with an old microfibre. 

However megs endurance is the daddy!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Not just on tyres. Any trims or under bonnet.
Also good for doing the scuffed boot kick panels
On tyres either brush sparingly or sponge apply.
The more you use it the better it gets


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

StamGreek said:


> Anyone tested this product?


Have used it for over 10yrs now, great product if applied sparingly:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use it for "cheap" cars... :lol:

and arches etc etc...

It is good, but I prefer the Zaino stuff for my tyres...

:thumb:


----------

